# Black Scorpions



## Snakebuster (May 11, 2009)

Some Questions about Black Rock Scorpions wanting to be answered:


Do Black Rock Scorpions need heating?

What size enclosure would a Black Rock Scorpion want?

What substrate would be best?



Also pics of your black rocks, as well as their enclosures would be great!


Thank-you
Tom.


----------



## Hooglabah (May 11, 2009)

no they dont need heating 

chines takeaway containers only one scorp per container tho.

coco peat as it doesnt hold water for very long but i does absorb it.

just lighly mist one half of the enclosure ever 2 - 3 days feed once per fonrtnight or just put no more than two medium crickets in the tub with them and top up when they die/ get eaten and you will have your scorps for years.


----------



## bk201 (May 11, 2009)

edit: actually uneaten food should be removed after 24 hours and put back in a few days later and remove any uneaten dead ones or theyl go mouldy and attract mites, coco-peat is used because it does hold water well

no heating aslong as it doesnt below about 5c but if you have somewhere warm like a top of a fridge or ontop of a reptile enclosure it doesnt hurt

adults vary in size but for large adults about 40mm a chinese container would be suitable , keep them individually (yes they eat eachother)

best substrate would be 100% organic coco-peat

naturally they live in a scrape about not much bigger than there own body size under a rock and only usually go out and about when hunting or breeding.
they dont need alot of space but need good humidity so substrate should always be kept slightly damp and should either be kept in the dark or have something like a stone or a piece of tile/pot plant to hide under.
(dont critise how i keep them ive kept them like this since dec 07ish and havnt had a problem had babies born mated em in larger tubs and they shed perfectly aswell.)


----------



## Hooglabah (May 11, 2009)

hows this sound go to the green scorpion web page and look up the care sheet there rather than have a million differant ways told to you. there care sheet is super detailed and gives you all the info you need inclding how to care for them while they shed wich almost nobody does.


----------



## Hooglabah (May 11, 2009)

btw good for you 2 years im going on six year both urodacus manticus and urodacus elongatus


----------



## bk201 (May 11, 2009)

yea amazing how easy it is when you get good advice from thegreenscorpion
my first 2 i took petshop advice they lasted 15 days:evil:


----------



## Snakebuster (May 11, 2009)

Are they Venemous?


----------



## bk201 (May 11, 2009)

yes. feels like a little pin prick ,nothing to worry about aslong as your not a cricket :lol:


----------



## Snakebuster (May 12, 2009)

bk201 said:


> yes. feels like a little pin prick ,nothing to worry about aslong as your not a cricket :lol:


 
Well thats a relieve! Does anyone here handle their scorps? If they're non-venomous, then they should be OK to handle, righto?


----------



## Snakebuster (May 12, 2009)

How big do they get?


----------



## Snakebuster (May 12, 2009)

What is the lifespan?


----------



## Snakebuster (May 12, 2009)

And do they really eat each other? I heard that you can keep them together, they do well!


----------



## Snakebuster (May 12, 2009)

Do they need any special care while shedding?


----------



## Snakebuster (May 12, 2009)

How do you tell male and female?


----------



## Brettix (May 12, 2009)

Hi mate males will have an extra segment on the tails.
Try the link in my singnature to the AIF forum you will never need to ask again.


----------



## Snakebuster (May 12, 2009)

Guys, as you can see, I still have quite a bit more questions to be answered!


----------



## Snakebuster (May 12, 2009)

Brettix said:


> Hi mate males will have an extra segment on the tails.
> Try the link in my singnature to the AIF forum you will never need to ask again.


 
Thanks for the link! Since I might not be getting 2 at a time, would you mind telling me how many segments each sex has?


----------



## bk201 (May 12, 2009)

yes they will eat eachother
they live well over 7 years since it basically takes about that long for them to mature
special care during shedding would be a dark place and higher humidity

they are not non venemous there venom is just really weak
my second picture male is right female is left in some locations the male is alot smaller and thiner and a dull greyish colour while the female is thicker and more shiny

size varies between different locations ive got some adults that are 30mm and some that are 55mm


----------



## Snakebuster (May 13, 2009)

bk201 said:


> yes they will eat eachother
> they live well over 7 years since it basically takes about that long for them to mature
> special care during shedding would be a dark place and higher humidity
> 
> ...


 Now that is good quality imformation!!


----------



## Snakebuster (May 13, 2009)

bk201 said:


> yes they will eat eachother
> they live well over 7 years since it basically takes about that long for them to mature
> special care during shedding would be a dark place and higher humidity
> 
> ...


 

Does it take that long for them to reach full size!!:shock:


----------



## bk201 (May 13, 2009)

something around 5 years give or take a bit and the gestation period is also around 18months


----------



## whity (May 13, 2009)

I keep some of mine together and there fine.


----------



## Brettix (May 15, 2009)

Black rocks can be kept together , the females have 5 segments and males 6.
Yes,males are smaller in size.


----------

